# GSP info



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

How far out dose you gsp range? And when should I expect her first heat and how long in between heats. I dont want to fix her just yet, but I dont want any funny buisness eather. 

If any of you fellas with a gsp that you have raised from a pup would consider talking to me for 5-10 minute s that would be awsome!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

When I hunt grouse, he ranges close. Like 10-15 yrds. When we are out hunting pheasant, I let him go out to about 50yrds with him checking back often. I don't like them to be much further than I can shoot but far enough to check things out. 
I'll be trying him out on chukar later on this year not sure how well he will range on those slopes. 
Some guys train them to range much farther than I am comfortable with, but they also have gps collars on them.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You can train a dog to get your a beer- but from the GSP's I have hunted behind- they can range.


----------

